

Gigshare: Freelance job sharing. Is this a good idea or not? - stulogy
http://gigshare.co/pages/about

======
wccrawford
I don't think it is. If I refer a job to a friend, I do so knowing that
particular friend can handle the job. Different jobs I'd refer to different
people. Whenever I refer a job, I'm putting my name on the line in
recommending that person. If they fail, the customer loses confidence in me as
well.

~~~
stulogy
What if you were only referring the job to your private network, of say 5-10
other freelancers who you trusted? Not the public network.

~~~
IdahoEv
I just hire said freelancers as subcontractors, pay them, and deliver the work
directly to my client. Simpler for the client, subcontractor gets easy work
without worrying about client negotiation.

